# Going Once Going Twice



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Some of you might remember me posting about having a plan to breed my horse to a Vanner stallion, purchase a foal or purchase a bred mare. Well I've been having some discussions with a Draft owner near me. She has a couple of her own Vanners and told me to hold off on the decision on buying one until I go to the Mount Hope Draft Auction in March. She told me that there are some very nice spotted drafts, Gypsy Horses and even Vanners and Cobs that go through for tons less than what the breeders sell them for. She told me that there will be 500 or so drafts there at the uncataloged sale. We should have a trailer by then : ). 

So in honor of my decision here are some mighty fine horses going for the highest bid:

Drooling!





Kids make horses cuter and more expensive!





The Green Monkey $16 million dollars, never won a race!





That's how you sell a horse





I want!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Wow, I love the first team. Percherons? I couldn't quite hear it very well, but they are absolutely gorgeous. Of course I've always been a fan of horses much to big for me me being 5'1" and all.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I do believe they are a beautiful pair of Percherons. They need to escape their barn and come jump into my pasture!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Lol, we can trade off . Of course they'll make my Arabian look like a mini lol. That would be very interesting to see.


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

u aint kidding....


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I wish we knew who all these Vanner/Cob people are, who are selling their horses through auctions. In the last six or so years, we have only seen one come through auctions. I believe that one was from Florida. Most of us who are serious about the breed, keep a very close eye on auctions. I'd bet that any who go through auctions, are probably crossbreds and just 'said' to be purebred Gypsies.

Lizzie


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

This is one of the horses she bid on but didn't end up winning.....


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Aww, its cute! with its dirty fluffy white-ish yellow feathers, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

It was discovered that The Green Monkey actually had a spinal injury that kept him from being successful in the racing industry.

It bothers me when people call him a dud or a failure. Its not his fault.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

> This is one of the horses she bid on but didn't end up winning.....


....and thank God, since I believe she is a breeder/vet right? Poor little soul. I can't remember now, if this one one we spoke about on our forum a while back. Do you know where it went or who bought it? Do I have your permission to post this on our forum please?

Lizzie


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

It's not my picture or hers. She sent me the link to it because she was there when the person who took the pictures were. No my friend isn't a breeder or a vet. I think you are thinking of Lively Leo's owner??? I doubt she'd talk me into going to an auction because she wants me to breed to her stallion and she'd lose my business if I bought something there. I'll ask my friend how much he sold for but I doubt she knows who it went to. 

Here is the link to that picture:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/4436910282_3baf9a37e4.jpg


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks so much.

Am I correct in thinking this in a mainly Amish auction? 

Lizzie


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes it is mainly an Amish auction. She said that one went for a little over $3000, if she remembers correctly. She said that there were a few smaller spotted draft ponies that went for $500 to $1000. She said she bought a beautiful 18h Spotted Draft gelding for $400 and he was rode through. 

If we make it to the auction I'll post pictures and keep track of what everything sells for.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm. Lot of money for a rather poor quality little horse. I know well bred colts, selling for that much. 

I heard at several auctions, they advertised that Gypsy Horses would be sold. Turned out they were crosses or Spotted Drafts. I still see people advertising SDs and others as Gypsies, in the classifieds on the net. 

I'd be grateful if you can take pics for us. Thanks so much.

Lizzie


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I wish I had $16M to shell out for a horse...

Nice horses. Thanks for sharing the videos.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not looking for something with a ton of feather anyway. So I don't think I would have bid on him had I been there. I'm looking for something between 14 and 16 hands, spotted, drafty, minimum feathering, possibly rode through or driven and hopefully something younger. My husband will be looking for a black or grey Percheron gelding, rode through (not driven), barefoot, mid-aged and hopefully (with luck) something sound and sane (but with any horses you risk getting something that needs health care or training and we're prepared for that). We might also attempt to purchase a smaller pinto pony or Haflinger depending on the size of the trailer we buy.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

wow...i could never go to a auction it would break my heart..


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Well the little horse in the pic, didn't exactly have a ton of feather, although most of it was bog-burned, so difficult to tell. Certainly not breeding quality either. I hope he/she got a good home where it won't be bred. 

I hope you find what you seek at the next auction and I'm holding you to pictures remember! 

Don't forget also for your hubby, that the Draft rescues often have some fab horses for adoption. 

Lizzie


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I know. We've been approved through Frog Pond Draft Rescue and if they come up with something that fits what we are looking for we are willing to adopt. First we have to get a trailer.


----------

